# OA Respirator/ adding extension to varrox.



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

I know it has been posted several times but I am having a hard time with the search function. What is the part # for the 3M respirator I want for use with the vaporizer. I want the organic vapor/ hepa respirator, I think. Yea I can stand upwind but I still want a respirator. 

Also I want to add about 20ft to the varrox. What ga wire do I need to use. That would give me about 30 ft to run from the car. Is this too long. I read where the length on the varrox plus 6 meters (30 ft total) is about max? Any suggestion on set up of cables/ connections etc. How many use jumper cables and what is your success?


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

This is the one I've got
3M Organic Vapor/Acid Gas Respirator Assembly 5303 Large, 5203 is medium and 5103 is small
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GULTRC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I use a similar 3M model with replaceable cartridges that I bought at Lowes. But whatever brand or style, you need one with organic vapor PLUS acid gas filtration. Sometimes masks are sold with just organic vapor cartridges and you have buy different cartridges which can double the cost. That's what happened to me my first year, but when I bought a second mask this summer, I found they were now coming standard with the correct organic vapor/acid gas combo cartridges needed for using with OAV.

Make sure you get it properly fit-adjusted and check that each _and every_ time you put it on by carefully following the instructions for both inhalation and exhalation testing. If you do it enough that will become second nature. I used to be a volunteer firefighter so I am used to checking my breathing gear every time. OA is not a good thing to suck into your lungs.

I can't help you on extension cable gauges since I know nothing about electricity. I use a small battery, the kind needed for lawn mowers (I can find out exactly, if needed.), I think. It's smaller than a car battery. My husband made a rope carrying harness for it so I can move it around easily. I've done as many as a dozen hives with a single charge (I have a Varrox wand, too. It's really a very fine tool.)

A couple of other things I find useful:

A cookie sheet to slide in under the wand so it stays flat and stable (less important for a Varrox because of its design, but essential for the other wand I started out with.) Get two cookie sheets if you are going to start a second hive before the full waiting cycle on the first one is done.)

A set of measuring spoons with the TABLESPOON removed so there's no chance you could accidentally use it;

A plastic disposable knife from a food service cart to level the measuring scoop/spoon once it's filled with the crystals without packing them down (use the flat edge on the back, not the curved blade);

Three timers so I can run the intervals (hot cook/no power cook-off/closed waiting period) without having to reset the numbers over and over. If you are going to really push along, additional timers (one or two) will help keep things counting accurately on each hive. Get a spare battery too. (In practice, I find that by myself I can only have two hives cycling through at any one time. More than that and I start to feel like I could be missing something and it gets too stressful. 

I keep my OA in a ziplock freezer bag inside the plastic tub it came in (oops - just revealed I'm still using wood bleach - bad girl!) It is incredibly hydroscopic and when it gets damp, it doesn't burn off as well.

Roll of two-inch wide blue painter's tape to seal up any cracks that appear.

Roll of paper towels

A flashlight.

Here are some process tips:

Light your smoker not only to keep any eye on the wind direction (even if you have a mask on), but also to gently smoke the bees and loosen the cluster if you are doing the OAV in cool weather.

I kneel down and use the flashlight and look in the hive bottom entrance to see if the bees are hanging below the frames and if they are I will smoke them upward to minimize any chance they might get cooked in the process. (I only rarely find a dead one in the wand.) I also check for any hanging burr combs that are in the vicinity of where the wand will be set. I either scrape them off, or move the wand placement point. The temp of the wand will melt, and maybe, ignite wax it contacts. That's not a good thing!

I fill the wand with the OA crystals over the open bag of OA since if I spill some in the filling it will fall back down into the container and I can dump out the partial amount in the wand and start again with no spills on the ground.

I use paper towels stuffed into the opening around the wand to seal the opening.

I keep a pail of water on hand to cool the wand as soon as I pull it out. The Varrox will sizzle and crackle in the cold water. Cooling it keeps the OA from being pre-heated before you begin the timing. I wipe the wand dry after it's cooled.

I keep one prong of the power cord tethered to the battery as much as possible.

I clean off and re-insert my varroa sticky boards on the next hive while I am waiting for the previous one to finish. 

I make it a rule to not step away to check on anything when I have a power-on burn running; I'll do that during the power-off period and, obviously, during the 10-minute waiting period. I never want to get distracted and accidentally let it cook longer than the prescribed 2 min 30 secs of the power-on period.

I also make it a rule that if there is any doubt or confusion or issue, I will pull the wand out and prematurely stop the cycle, rather than continue on. I once tripped over the cord and dislodged the wand. Fearing I might have tipped it up enough to contact the frame bottom and perhaps ignite a burn, I just pulled it out and stopped.

You will likely come up with some of your own standards for doing the vaporization. Just be very careful, that "smoke" can do you serious damage.

Don't expect a big kill to be visible on your mite boards right away. It may take a day or two.

Enj.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

3M 6000 series respirator about $15.00 and filter cartridge #N75002.

As for extending the wires on the vaporizer. I built an extension cord Using a heavy 12 gauge wire extension cord from a trailer supply place. I cut the male end off and placed it on the end of the vaporizer cord by soldering with acid free solder then tape them up with electrical tape. I them placed the clamps from the vaporizer on the end of the cord where I removed the male plug. Now I simply hook the clamps to the battery terminals of my 4X4 and when ready to use the vaporizer I plug it into the cord. easy peasy!


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

I extended the handle of my vaporizer --added 15 ft. of # 14 ga. wire --also added a toggle switch on the handle --I don't have to keep taking of the clamps from the battery between hives


----------



## Mr. Biggs (Jul 20, 2015)

Amps = power/voltage. 150W/12= 12.5A 30ft = 10 or 8 gauge according to the chart found hear. http://www.hotrodhotline.com/grounding-electrical-systems

smaller gauge # is a bigger wire and is better.


----------



## mitchgobears (Jan 26, 2014)

It is just as important to protect your eyes while doing OA vaporization. Oxalic Acid can cause eye burns and irritation of mucous membranes. If you get a mask, get one that is full face: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007JZ1LG6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Using the trick of watching your smoker as a wind sock and merely staying upwind does not work very well in light wind conditions if you are close at all. Your body creates an eddy flow and the smoke will come towards you even if you are upwind. Same can happen around a campfire. Dad used to say it had something to do with having some native blood in me.  Anyways the respirator is the best solution. I have worn them for lots working around paper mills etc. and still picked up some lung scarring.

I think you may find it cheaper to go with some cord around 12 ga and tape two runs together hooked parallel. 10 or 8 ga. flexible cord is quite pricey as the insulation is way overkill for 12v service. Wire on the small side does hurt your game, time wise. Mig welder extension cords are sometimes priced as a loss leader and worth a look. Public Address speaker wire is another source that may get you some heavy, yet flexible leads at a fair price.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks to all for the replies. I bought a 3M 6221. It was almost $30. I need to look at the specks closer. It says organic vapors and particulates. I am respirator comfortable wear wise, I have worn one in my job for 29 years. I also bought some acid googles and green nitrlie gloves. 
I have a large wooden spool of wire that was left in an out shed from the former owner. Been over 10 years so I need to dig it out and check the size. Looks like a standard black insulated eclectically wire a little larger than a standard extension cord.

I am having issues finding the Savogran. No one seems to have it local. Tried Lowes, Home Depot, Sherman Williams. Ace, True Value and local mom and pops. Looks like an internet order in the near future.
And a special thanks to enjam for the details.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Organic vapor w/o acid gas protection is NOT the right one. Actually you need the acid gas part, not the organic vapor protection but acid gas is usually combined w/ organic vapors, though not the other way around. If you haven't opened the sealed package, please return it and get the right one. If you ordered the one on Amazon, you'd get exactly what you need, and since you're ordering the OA anyway, the stuff should arrive at the same time, with no loss of opportunity to treat your bees.

When the human health assessment was done for the recent USDA/EPA approval of oxalic acid it was done by Canadian Health in a shared cost arrangement. I read that document very closely and a respirator with acid gas cartridges is what was specified, which was what I had concluded from reading the cartridge specs on the 3M site a year or so before OA was. um, legal.

Unless you're wearing a full face respirator, you must also use goggles to protect your eyes.

Enj.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks will look closer. Not opened, it came from Lowes. I did get a full pair of acid goggles. Let me get up and go fetch the mask from the car.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

So I purchased a 3M 6211. Looks like OV and particulate and not acid gases. So back it goes...Thanks

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...um-1-each-pack-2-packs-case?N=3294427288&rt=d


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

I contacted 3M about the 6211. Here is their reply:
>3M recommends an organic vapor cartridge with a 95 class particle prefilter for oxalic acid. The 3M 6211 Respirator assembly, which includes the 6001 Organic Vapor Cartridge and 5P71 P95 Prefilter, is suitable for your beekeeping application.


Thank you for choosing 3M


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

The 6000 series cartridges from 3M are far better than the cheaper ones. # 60923 is the acid gas number.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

sc-bee said:


> I contacted 3M about the 6211. Here is their reply:
> >3M recommends an organic vapor cartridge with a 95 class particle prefilter for oxalic acid. The 3M 6211 Respirator assembly, which includes the 6001 Organic Vapor Cartridge and 5P71 P95 Prefilter, is suitable for your beekeeping application.



I find that choice of cartridge interesting seeing that the 6001 is for organic vapor, the 6002 for acid gases and the 6003 for both acid gases and organic vapors. I do agree with the 5P71 P95 particulate prefilter. I would think the oxalic acid vapor to be an acid gas. 
60923 is for organic vapors, acid gas and particulates (P100)
Although I see that 3M lists the acid vapors it filters as: Chlorine, hydrogen chloride, sulfur dioxide, chlorine dioxide, hydrogen sulfide,hydrogen fluoride. I'm not sure where oxalic acid fits in here.


----------



## mitchgobears (Jan 26, 2014)

If the "acid" goggles have ventilation holes don't bother. The thing that you are trying to protect yourself from is a gas/vapor. If you want to protect your eyes, and you should, you need to not let the vapor in when you are treating. If it is just splash protection it will not do the necessary job.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

mitchgobears said:


> If the "acid" goggles have ventilation holes don't bother. The thing that you are trying to protect yourself from is a gas/vapor. If you want to protect your eyes, and you should, you need to not let the vapor in when you are treating. If it is just splash protection it will not do the necessary job.



Makes sense...


----------



## Bees35613 (Jul 22, 2015)

How about this one. I bought it at Lowe's for another project. Would it work for OAV? 

http://www.amazon.com/3M-65021HA1-A-Household-Multi-Purpose-Respirator/dp/B002NMFLU2


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I bought a set of commercial jumper cables with a built in plug for my truck (50Feet) and run 4 at a time off that setup.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

gmcharlie said:


> I bought a set of commercial jumper cables with a built in plug for my truck (50Feet) and run 4 at a time off that setup.



I looked gm can you post a link?


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

After several comments that the 6211 may not be right respirator, after I posted their e-mail, I contacted 3M again. Actually 3 times:All different days different techs by phone.
The big box store combo number seems to be #62023

1) The first time I called and I did not mention the 6211. Their recommendation I got was a 3m 62023

2) Second time- The recommendation was the 3M 62023, I then asked the tech about the 6211 and he said It was not the one I needed that the 6203 had a charcoal filter also (so I think I understood ?)

3) So I headed to Lowes to exchange the 6211. They had no 62023. I went to Home Depot, no 62023's So I called 3M. I asked the tech which I needed for the OA and he said 62023. I asked if the 6211 was suitable. He looked at the data and said yes it would meet the requirement. That it came with four fiber type filters but only use one on each side.

I choose to wait and get a 62023.....


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

The 62023 is a complete respirator that has the 60923 filters on it. You can get the mask and filters separately at Zoro Tools here.

http://www.zoro.com/3m-3mtm-6000-series-half-mask-s-6100dd/i/G4075583/
and here,
http://www.zoro.com/3m-combination-cartridge-yellowmagenta-pk2-60923/i/G1188686/?q=3m+60923
for about $30 for both. 

Zoro will do free shipping at $50 and up. Sign up for email specials and they may send you a discount up front. You can replace the filters when needed.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the link daniel


----------

